# My 2 low-tech 10gallon tanks



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a few pics to illustrate the changes my first tank has undergone in just over a year. I'm still not really happy with the way the tank looks, but for a tank that gets no water changes and little attention, I think its alright.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice work, I love watching tanks evolve like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

I think its beautiful. A big change compared to before.
What kind of plants are in it currently?
What wattage is over that tank?
ferts?
Im interested


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Right now I have Ludwigia palustris, Didiplis diandra, Bacopa caroliniana, and HM in the tank. I have an AH supply 2x13 watt kit with a 36 watt reflector and 6500K bulbs. I don't do water changes unless I upset the substrate really badly. For fertilization I just add a mL or two of flourish with my weekly or bi-weekly topoffs and use excel every other day.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

I removed most of the didiplis because the bottoms were rotting away due to lack of light I'm assuming. Didn't like the bacopa anymore so I pulled it and added some mopani with flame moss.

























I just realized that my ten gallon stand could hold 2 tanks so I figured why not set-up the other tank I had sitting around. My girlfriend is going to take care of this one. It isn't pretty yet, but give it time. We are still working on getting more plants, but the stores around here are really limited.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

*sigh* why does Ludwigia look great in everyone else's tanks but I can never grow it for the life of me? :icon_cry: C'est la vie...

The tank really looks nice. :thumbsup:

I've tried D. diandria a few times too and finally gave up; it would cling to life for months but slowly fade all the while; I've decided it's just one of those plants that has to have CO2 to thrive, whether under low or high light.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice. What's the plant on the right in the second pic? L. brasiliensis?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Laura!

t0p_sh0tta, the foreground in the second pic is HM, the only other plants on the right are flame moss and didiplis diandra in the background.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, I was referring to the grassy plant in the original post.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I love ludwigia, and yours looks great.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the grassy plant in the original post.


That looks like dwarf sag to me (though it might be E. tenellus).


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

It is dwarf sag.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

BigPaul said:


> I removed most of the didiplis because the bottoms were rotting away due to lack of light I'm assuming. Didn't like the bacopa anymore so I pulled it and added some mopani with flame moss.



What is the plant on the right side of the wood ( right-back corner) ?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

The plant in the back corner is didiplis diandra.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it , actually I love them both


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks!
The top tank went through a bacteria bloom when I cleaned the filter out and a lot of the HM started melting away. The bottom tank is slowly but surely growing in. I may snap a few pictures before the tanks get moved this week. I hope to just drain them to a couple inches of water and transport them the 45 minute drive without destroying everything in the process. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

BigPaul said:


> I have an AH supply 2x13 watt kit with a 36 watt reflector and 6500K bulbs.


hey what is an AH supply 2x13 watt kit, and its purpose? And what does a watt reflector do?


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

AHSupply is an online lighting retailer. They sell retrofit kits from 18w and up. They use PC bulbs only and are considered to have the best reflectors in the business.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Unfortunately they do not carry the 13 watt kits anymore. By 36 watt reflector I just meant the reflector they sell for use with their 36 watt bulbs.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You got all of that growth without injecting Co2?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup, no CO2 on either tank. I use excel every day or every other day though. 

Tanks survived the 40 mile move ok. My HM is still looking a little melted...I have no clue what happened. The bottom tank is looking bare so I need to start thinking of what plants to add.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

the foreplant is hm, whats hm? how long you on your lights and what base ferts you using?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

HM aka Hemianthus micranthemoides.
I have my lights on for about 7.5 hours a day. I dose flourish comprehensive every now and then, ususally with water top offs every 2 weeks.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Fantastic growth! I wish I could do that!

I feel it is missing a low plant with some color, for most of the plants are the same color. How about a bronze crypt?


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

BigPaul said:


> HM aka Hemianthus micranthemoides.
> I have my lights on for about 7.5 hours a day. I dose flourish comprehensive every now and then, ususally with water top offs every 2 weeks.


do you propagate them or just let it grow out , do you have a pic of your 2 *13 w with a 36 w reflector , cant really see from your tank pics


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

A bronze crypt would be a good choice...I'll see what I can find around here.

I just let the HM grow out on its own. I don't have a picture of the light set-up but I can take one for you. I'll post it up when I get the chance.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful tanks, I especially love the HM carpet. Excellent job.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

BigPaul said:


> A bronze crypt would be a good choice...I'll see what I can find around here.
> 
> I just let the HM grow out on its own. I don't have a picture of the light set-up but I can take one for you. I'll post it up when I get the chance.


ok thanks , i might thinking your hm is growing so well due to the lightning reflectors ?


----------



## kara (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Homer and kara,
Limz here are some pictures of my light setup for you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you been able to get your D. diandria going well in your setup, or did you end up pulling it?

I've tried it a few times in my low tech tanks with no luck- eventually it would always poop out on me.  Too bad- it's such a lovely plant!

The tanks look fantastic, BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

No, I gave up on the D. diandra. It survived...and that's it so I tossed it. The pictures are fairly deceptive but thanks! The HM is still struggling, but it looks like it is bouncing back. I still have no idea what happened. I don't know if HM is excel sensitive and maybe i just overdosed a bit.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice diy ,but its seem its dangling without any support , did you add any c-clips?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

No, I didn't add any c clilps. The bulbs weight practically nothing and the sockets they plug into hold them up just fine. If it was a bigger/longer bulb, I would have used extra support.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

i was planing on a diy project too , but not sure wheather should i diy a 2* 36 watts or single 36 fl for a 7 gal tank


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Limz I definitely wouldn't do 2 36W bulbs and I would only do one if I was injecting CO2. If you are planning on injecting CO2 and dosing ferts you may be ok, but I don't see either choice working out for a low-tech tank. Just my opinion.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a few update pictures. Not much new other than that the flame moss has grown quite thick. This tank is doing well, but my other ten gallon is algae ridden and needs to be started over. Now to find the time.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

Nice tank! I think it needs some rocks or driftwood, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I like your tanks a lot. I wouldn't add any other colored plants if I was use, the green in your tank is so rich... I am gonna use a coralife 2x14w T5 on my 15g L tank, do you think I should only use one bulb without adding CO2? How long is your lights on?


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

The driftwood I have in there is covered in moss so you can't even see it anymore...but I think it needs something too.
smoq-My lights are on about 8 hours a day. I don't think two 14W lights on your tank would be too much, but since they are T5 they are probably more efficient then mine. I would try both of them for 6 hours a day and then work my way up until you find a good balance. That's just what I'd try. One bulb would probably work if you were going for lower light plants. I'm beginning to realize that finding the right balance of light to plant to fish ratio is very important. My other 10 gallon has less efficiently reflected light and I'm assuming lower light levels overall, but is ridden with algae. The dirty fish and slow growing plants are probably to blame. I just learn by trial and error.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

I like your set-ups. To take care of the algae in your newer tank, I suggest setting it up with a lot more plants from the start. Buy lots of fast growers and throw them in there, even if you don't like the way they look. Then, when your tank is nice and cycled, you can start replacing stuff.


----------

